# Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!



## kreids (3. März 2012)

*Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir endlich ein neues Heimkino system zu legen.
mein jetztiges ist bestehend aus

Reciever
RX-V367 - AV-Receiver / Verstärker - Yamaha - Deutschland

lautsprecher
Harman Kardon HKTS 9 BQ 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

das set ist ok aber reicht mir einfach gar net mehr.

also muss was neues her,bin aber schon lange raus und weiss daher nicht was im moment super ist.

also verstärker hätte ich mal gerne einen Marantz
dachte an diesen hier
Marantz DE | SR6005

surround wurde mir empfohlen was von nubert zu nehmen.
Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher
also die lautsprecher müssen entweder ständer bekommen oder es müssen standlautsprecher sein.

kann mir jemand was gutes vorschlagen mein budget liegt so bei 2000-2500 euro max.
ich denke dafür sollte man was nettes belkommen.

was haltet ihr davon?
Warenkorb





edit:hier geht es weiter
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-aufstocken-auf-7-1-natuerlich-nuberts-3.html


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino...*

Deinen Warenkorb können wir nicht abrufen... 

Aber Nubert sind auf jeden Fall gut, aber was für Dein Budget das "beste" ist, das ist immer Geschmackssache. Und wobei reicht es Dir nicht? Filme oder eher speziell Musik? Bei letzerem kannst Du natürlich auch erstmal nur für vorne (Stereo) gute Boxen und nen neuen Sub holen, evlt. reicht Dir das dann völlig aus - und so oder so: hinten könnte man "billigere" Boxen nehmen als vorne.

Die Frage ist auch: brauchst Du auch wirklich einen neuen Receiver? Oder hattest Du vor, so "große" Boxen zu nehmen, dass Du in jedem Falle mehr Leistung brauchst?


----------



## kreids (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino...*

so große LS wollte ich nicht nehmen es geht auch weniger um lautstärke eher um guten klang.
neuer reciever,dachte nur das der yamaha die nuberts nicht komplett ausspielen kann.

hier mal der warenkorb.
Nubert - nuBox 511 Standbox

Nubert - nuBox CS-411 Centerspeaker

nuBox DS-301

Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer

soll beides gut spielen können.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino...*



kreids schrieb:


> so große LS wollte ich nicht nehmen


und was ist das dann? => Nubert - nuBox 511 Standbox sind das für dich etwa keine großen Lautsprecher? ^^  

Deren Nennbelastbarkeit ist mal eben doppelt so hoch wie die von den Regal/Kompaktboxen.  


Ansonsten wie gesagt: Nubert-Boxen sind gut, da wirst Du auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit sein im Vergleich zu Deinen jetzigen. Aber ob es zu so einem Preis welche gibt, die DIR besser gefallen könnten, kann man nicht beurteilen. Da gibt es auch viel Auswahl, zB Standboxen Canton Chrono, Klipsch RF 52 oder 62, Elac 50 / 60 usw usw...


----------



## zøtac (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino...*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall Probehören, Sound ist Subjektiv, niemand kann dir sagen was dir am besten gefällt


----------



## kreids (4. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino...*

na klar sind die net klein das war auch eher eine ausage auf leistung bezogen,ich möchte ja keine disco aufmachen.so hatte ich das gemeint.gerade weil die 511 so gross sind gefallen die mir so gut.

probehören wäre echt super aber der laden ist ca 310km weit weg von mir...

wohne nähe saarbrücken kennt jemand einen laden wo man die nubert lautsprecher probe hören kann?

ich kann absolut nichts finden.
also so werde ich mal die ls bestellen gegen ende der woche.siehe anhang
was meint ihr welcher reciever soll dazu,ist mein yamaha gut genug dafür oder besser was neues um die ls richtig anspielen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

Ich vermute, dass ein stärkerer Reiceiver nötig sein könnte - es hängt aber auch davon ab, wie laut Du hörst und um welche Zimmergröße es geht. Du kannst es natürlich mal ausprobieren. 

Wegen Probehören: ich glaub Nubert gibt es eh nur direkt von Nubert selbst, oder? Ansonsten wird es natürlich schwer, da müsste man die anderen Hersteller durchgehen und schauen, ob es in Deiner Region was gibt. Auf die schnelle hab ich 2-3 Hifi-Läden in Saarbrücken gefunden, die aber wiederum schon sehr spezialisiert sind und ein sehr kleines, edles (noch teurer als Deine Auswahl) Sortiment haben.


----------



## stevie4one (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

Die Nubert sind mit Sicherheit ganz vorne dabei, ich würde dir aber auch Teufel ans Herz legen, z.B. das Theater® 500 "5.1-Set Cinema".


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

Teufel statt Nubert... Soweit kommts noch.

Teufel sind einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Wer sich fragt warum kann googeln.

Kurz:
- Schlechte verarbeitung
- zu hoher Preis für das gebotene


----------



## stevie4one (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Teufel statt Nubert... Soweit kommts noch.
> 
> Teufel sind einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Wer sich fragt warum kann googeln.
> 
> ...



?  hab ich was verpasst  ?


----------



## zøtac (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*



stevie4one schrieb:


> ?  hab ich was verpasst  ?


Vermutlich einiges, Teufel ist nix mehr, vorallem bei dem Budget. 
Die Verarbeitung ist rel. Mies und der Klang ist für den Preis zu schlecht (gehört hab ich nur Teufelsysteme bis 500€, das andere ist was ich in verschiedenen Foren aufgeschnappt hab).
Für Filme noch okay, aber bei Musik ein graus (in Relation zu Lautsprechern des selben preises natürlich)
Marken die man ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen kann sind z.B. Magnat, Canton, Klipsch, Nubert, Heco, Wharfdale und viele viele mehr.


----------



## stevie4one (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

Danke für die Aufklärung. Dann weiß ich ja jetzt auch, warum bei mir ein Canton-System werkelt


----------



## kreids (5. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

hmm teufel käme eh nicht in frage dafür sehen die nubert lautsprecher viel zu edel aus.

reciever probieren dachte ich zuerst auch aber ich denke die nuberts können sich da gar nicht richtig entfalten.
oder liege ich mit meiner meineung daneben...?

wenn bitte klärt mich mal jemand auf.

wie wäre dieser hier.
http://www.marantz.de/de/Products/P...eTheatre&SubCatId=AVReceiver&ProductId=SR5005


----------



## rajadas (6. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

also was ich immer gerne empfehle sind jeh nach bedürfniss ob der reciever jetzt unbdeingt netzwerk funktion haben muss oder nicht
find ich die großen onkyo reciever immernoch preis leistungs ungeschlagen
ala tx nr 805, 806, 905, 906
gebraucht in der bucht für 500-600 teilweise sogar günstiger
das sind 20kg teile die auch mal dynamische spitzen liefern können und nicht begrenzen wenn sie gefrorder werden
für die stereo ls würd ich ne rotel rb 970 oder 980bx empfehlen da die n ganz schönen tick besser klingen als die eingebauten billigen reciver endstufen mit nem zu kleinem netzteil (in der bucht für ca.200-300)
oder gleich nen dynavox röhrenverstärker ala vr 70 (200-350)
wichtig bei dem ist aber das die bias von nem technicker neu eingestellt werden sonnst klingt das teil nicht

zu den ls
canton vento aus der bucht

mit all dem müsstest du noch unter deinen limitgrenze bleiben
und hast was ordendliches sofern du gebraucht vertraust
ich hab damit nun schon seid über 6j sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht
und bin selbst
lautsprecher entwickler

achso solltest du nicht unbedingt 2 linke hände haben kann ich dir auch nen tipp geben welche lautsprecher du selbst bauen kannst und mit welchen du alle bisherigen vorswchläge und noch viel viel bessere lautsprecher glatt mal an die wand spielt
dafür bracht mann aber etwas geschick ne gehäuse bauen zu können oder jemanden der einen hilft
und etwas zeit
das resultat wird allerdings beeindrucken und ist auch günstiger als alles bisher vorgeschlagene

mfg
matthias

das bild hier zeigt zb n projekt das fürs pärchen grad mal 500 euro kostet und aber einen der bessten hochtöner überhaupt verwendet allerdings auch mit nem ringstrahler für insgesamt 350 realisierbar ist und in der kompacktklasse mit über 1000 bis sogar (mit den keramik hochtöner) über 2000 euro klasse an auflösung mitspielt
und das design kann man da selbstbau zudem auch noch nach wunsch gestalten


----------



## rajadas (6. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

achso subwoofer fehlt noch
da is es eigentlich relativ egal
welcher aber die nuber verwenden peerless chassi
die sind recht gut und
die verbau ich auch gerne
da kann man aber auch wieder doppelt so groß selbst bauen wie fertig kaufen
siehe meine subs in meinem heimkino in meinem profil
sind auch peerless


----------



## kreids (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever?*

hey danke für deine mühe,aber selber bauen kommt nicht in frage,dafür arbeite ich leider zuviel.keine zeit für sowas.
also ich war dann am donnerstag nach schwäbisch gmünd gefahren und muss sagen ein super geschäft,service und kundenfreundlichkeit ist wirklich super!

hab mich dann für diese sachen etschieden:
  Reciever
Marantz DE | SR5006

Stabdlautsprecher
Nubert - nuBox 481 Standlautsprecher

center
Nubert - nuBox CS-411 Centerspeaker

Surround
nuBox DS-301

subwoofer
Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer

ich muss dazu noch sagen das ich sehr froh bin das ich doch dort hin gefahren bin,alle LS mal probehören war echt super genial,denn so konnte ich mir aussuchen was mir am besten gefällt.
und die 511 oder 681 haben mich absolut gar nicht überzeugen können.
die klingen im direkten vergleich zu 481 viel zu dumpf.ich denke das ist aber auch eher geschmacksache.
morgen sollen die sachen per ups ankommen.
juhuu freu mich schon auf den ersten soundcheck.
morgen gibt es dann noch bilder dazu.
ich muss noch eins sagen,also man kommt dort an wird höfflich empfangen und wird super beraten,dann geht es auch schon ab in eins der sechs hörstudios.dort stehen dann sessel wo man dann auch platz nehmen darf anschliessend bekommt man dann zwei fernbedienungen in die hand gedrückt die eine für musikauswahl und die andere für die lautsprecher auszuwählen.und der berater geht dann raus und lässt einen erstmal alleine damit man sich auch wirklich die ls in ruhe anhören kann.und das system wird von  ganz unten an aufgebaut echt super geil.damit meine ich erst stereo dann mit sub dann mit center dann mit rears,und man darf sich sogar einen film aussuchen denn man dann anschauen darf.ich schaute dort Tron Leagcy und The Dark Knight,sau geile effekte!und dazu noch glasklarer sound einfach traumhaft.
also dann....


----------



## bottln (15. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*

Was hat der Spaß den gekostet?
Wollte mir vor einem Jahr auch eine Nubert Anlage zusammenstellen...
Davon abgebracht hat mich ein Spontanbesuch im Tevi.
Acoustimass 15 III für 990 €, Dankeschön...
Bei dem Preis musste ich nicht überlegen.
Hab wenig alternativen gehört, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass  "noch mehr" geht, lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*

Acoustimass 15 III ? Die sind doch von Bose und nicht von Nubert ^^


----------



## kreids (18. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*

also alles im allen hat mich der spass ca 2300 euro gekostet + kabel. (Reciever 650 Euro + Boxenständer 200Euro)

also ich hab mir die Acoustimass auch angehört aber das war nicht meins gewesen. bin mit den nubert total zufreiden,Glasklarer Klang !!
Einfach ein Gigantischer Raumklang nicht nur mitten drin sondern live dabei!!
Die anlage ist jeden cent wert.


----------



## mAiKrOo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*



bottln schrieb:


> Was hat der Spaß den gekostet?
> Wollte mir vor einem Jahr auch eine Nubert Anlage zusammenstellen...
> Davon abgebracht hat mich ein Spontanbesuch im Tevi.
> Acoustimass 15 III für 990 €, Dankeschön...
> ...



Also die Zusammenstellung, wie oben beschrieben, kostet ohne AVR und Zubehör (also nur die LS) 1400,- . Vernünftige Stative bekommt man dann auch günstiger. Kommt dann eben auf den individuellen Geschmack/Geldbeutel an. Und was den AVR angeht... Den musstest du ja zum Bose-System auch noch dazu kaufen, oder?
Generell kannst du sagen, dass BOSE aus den kleinen Würfeln einen vergleichsweise guten Klang raus zaubert. Trotzdem lassen die sich ihren Namen, den sie sich im Car HiFi Bereich gemacht haben, teuer bezahlen. Wenn du also deine LS nicht verstecken willst, bekommst du für das gleiche Geld immer etwas klanglich reiferes. Denn gute Klang braucht Volumen und Membranfläche.


----------



## bottln (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*



mAiKrOo schrieb:


> Also die Zusammenstellung, wie oben beschrieben,  kostet ohne AVR und Zubehör (also nur die LS) 1400,- . Vernünftige  Stative bekommt man dann auch günstiger. Kommt dann eben auf den  individuellen Geschmack/Geldbeutel an. Und was den AVR angeht... Den  musstest du ja zum Bose-System auch noch dazu kaufen, oder?
> Generell  kannst du sagen, dass BOSE aus den kleinen Würfeln einen vergleichsweise  guten Klang raus zaubert. Trotzdem lassen die sich ihren Namen, den sie  sich im Car HiFi Bereich gemacht haben, teuer bezahlen. Wenn du also  deine LS nicht verstecken willst, bekommst du für das gleiche Geld immer  etwas klanglich reiferes. Denn gute Klang braucht Volumen und  Membranfläche.



Mich hat damals das System aus direktem und reflektierenen Sound  interessiert. Aus einem Versuch es probe zu hören wurde ein Spontankauf aufgrund des Preises.
Jetzt plagt mich mein Gewissen aufgrund weniger Vergleiche  
wie du schon sagtest, bezaubernder Klang aus kleinen Würfeln... 
Vermiss aber dennoch, wenn auch eher unterbewusst einen Hauch von....


----------



## mAiKrOo (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... Neuer Reciever? alles bestellt....kurzer bericht wie es bei nubert war...*

EInen Hauch von Mitteltonfrequenz?

Versuche doch einfach den BOSE-Kram zu verscherbeln. Es gibt genug Leute, die IHre LS zwingend verstecken, aber den Aufwand für eingelassene WandLS nicht betreiben möchten. Das ist deine Zielgruppe.

Solange, wie du einen Käufer suchst, kannst du ja Probe hören und schon mal ausloten, in welche Richtung es klanglich gehen soll.


----------



## kreids (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

so brauche wieder hilfe möchte mein 5.1 aufstocken auf auf 7.1 machen

hier sind meine jetztigen ls

Nubert - nuBox 481 Standbox

Nubert - nuBox CS-411 Centerspeaker

nuBox DS-301

Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer

welche müsste ich mir dazu kaufen damit ich den klang nicht kaputt mache?
es müssen natürlich nubert sein..


----------



## Timsu (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Am besten 2x Nubox Ds 301.
Ich hoffe, du kannst 7.1 vernünftig aufstellen?


----------



## kreids (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

ah die hab ich schon als rear kann ich dann trotzdem wieder nehmen?
hab dir mal ne kleine skizze gemacht,so steht mein 5.1 und hab die position markeirt für 7.1.
was sagst du dazu?
und wie muss ich die 301 aufhängen werden an die wand gehangen weil der esstich drunter steht.

mfg


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Gerade weil du sie als Rear hast, würde ich sie nehmen. Dies ergibt einen gleichmäßigen Klangeindruck.
Bei 7.1 müssen aber SR und SL auf Ohrhöhe und nicht dahinter stehen, sonst macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## kreids (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

kann dir bei deinem letztem satz nicht ganz folgen,kannst du mir das genauer erklären?


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Wenn du ein 7.1 System hast, müssen die SurroundLautsprecher links+recht neben dir stehen und nicht hinter dir.
Sonst hat das keinen Effekt.


----------



## kreids (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

ahso ja ok das passt auch noch hin.

so hab da noch ne frage,warum eigentlich nochmal die dipol lautsprecher 
nuBox DS-301
weil der hintere lautsprecher hat doch keine funktion weil er doch gegen die wand strahlt?
oder wie soll es sein?

wie wären diese hier:
Nubert - nuBox 311 Kompaktlautsprecher
oder
Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher

möchte nur das optimale haben.  

mfg


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Die Dipolfunktion kannst du ja auch ausschalten. Doch die anderen Lautsprecher haben andere Chassis verbaut und klingen deshalb auch anders. Man will aber, dass alle Lautsprecher möglichst gleich klingen.
(Optimum sind 8 mal genau die gleichen)


----------



## kreids (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

ah ok.dann werden es die 301 werden.
hätte da noch eine frage,ich hab ja den marantz sr5006 der hat ja zwei sub ausgänge.
was bringt mir das wenn ich noch einen zweiten dazu mache?laufen die bässe dann quasi stereo? also zb wenn explosion links im bild das dann auch nur der linke ein signal bekommt oder wie funktioniert das?

mfg


----------



## Poempel (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

Mir ist bisher noch nirgendwo eine 5.2 bzw 7.2 Quelle untergekommen, also wäre es dann nur Mono. Ist ja auch eigentlich Quatsch, da man die tiefen Frequenzen sowieso nicht gut orten kann. Durch einen 2. Subwoofer hättest du dann nur eine bessere Verteilung im Raum, was aber sicher erst bei großen Räumen Sinn macht.


----------



## kreids (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

was ist denn mit stereobass?
zb etwas läuft auf einen zu dann kommt der bass links rechts links rechts oder so?
finde das eigentlich sehr interressant.

geht so was?


----------



## Timsu (7. Juni 2012)

Du könntest mit einer Frequenzweiche die tiefen Töne aus den Frontkanälen zum Sub leiten.


----------



## kreids (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Heimkino... aufstocken auf 7.1 natürlich nuberts!!!*

kannst du mir eine empfehlen?


----------



## Timsu (8. Juni 2012)

Hast du einen AVR mit Preouts?
Bist du sicher, dass du das brauchst? (Rechne mit 250)


----------

